# Need advice re replacing parapet stripping on a Tar and Gravel Roof



## Pro 22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello everyone. First time using a forum. One of my customers has a 20000 square foot tar and gravel roof. The field is in decent shape. The edges are not. The building has a perimeter parapet (approx 12" tall) wall with proper metal cap flashing. He cant afford to do the entire roof, so we are going to replace the stripping.(around here that is the term they use for the detail that covers from the outside edge of the flat roof, up the inside of the parapet, across the top and down the outside edge a bit.) Anyway, the plan is to replace the entire perimeter with 2 ply torch on. I have a certified torch on guy who works for me from time to time as a side job. My question is this- what is the best way to mate the torch on to the existing tar and gravel. Can anyone provide a drawing? I just want some re-assurance from some other pros that we are doing it correctly.


----------



## roofbeast (Jan 31, 2015)

All you have to do is spud the rocks back far enough where you are applying the modified bitumen,remove the cap flashing,and apply your torch down accordingly. It will adhere well to the existing tar roof. Just make sure after you spud the rocks that you sweep and clean the area very well before application. Then reinstall the cap flashing or put a new one.


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Built-up Roofing simply know as BUR, is done by overlapping rolls of treated felt using hot (molten) tar or asphalt. It becomes brittle and cracks up over the years.


----------

